
Bitcoin Cryptoeconomics Still Within Grasp of the Future - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/utopiapress/bitcoin-cryptoeconmics-still-within-grasp-of-the-future-255049f8231f
======
aitrean
Well that was a pile of hot garbage.

"Blockchain groups now exist at every major university in the world and the
number of people who own some kind of crypto digital asset continues to rise."

The same could be said about alt-right cliques or communist groups, both of
which are growing too. Not such a great metric for progress.

“The idea of cryptoeconomics becoming embedded in the 5G video and voice-AI
internet is sort of inevitable.”

Really? I've got friends doing research and development related to those
fields and they seem to have a very different view.

“Cryptoeconomics must be tethered...”

lol.

"...to and converge with the key exponential technologies of the future:
quantum computing, machine learning, the Voice-AI interface, 3D printing,
Biotechnology and whatever other important changes to human life occur from
the intersection of technologies."

The rest of your article seems to be spewing incessant buzzwords without
actually outlining any coherent argument or model for how this would actually
work.

Finally, as much as I don't want to use ad hominem, it seems fairly unlikely
that a content writer has any kind of professional knowledge of economics or
technology to actually make any accurate predictions about the future of
either field. Predicting the future of either field is extremely difficult,
even for experts. Hand waving and claiming things as "inevitable" does not put
you on the same level as a thought leader, it puts you on the same level as a
cult preacher.

